# e-bikes...do you think you'll ever own one?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Posting this here because of the growing debate about electric assist mountain bikes, and weather or not they should be allowed on non-motorized trails (see video below for a fair review of what it's like to actually ride an ebike).






I also posted a similar thread with similar poll questions over on a motorcycle forum I frequent to get a feel for how they viewed these things, and see if they had any interest in them. That thread can be seen here --> e-bikes...anyone here interested in them? (electric mountain bikes) | Adventure Rider

The moto guys seem to be split about 50/50 on these things. I'm curious how the mountain bike community stacks up.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

Not only will I never own one, I will not buy anything from a company that makes these ridiculous things.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

How many times...


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

mbmb65 said:


> How many times...


How does 27.5 compare to 26 or 29?


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

E bikes are great for riding ON ROADS, but they should be barred from non-motorized trails and especially non-motorized singletrack because they are not bikes, but electronic motorcycles.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mbmb65 said:


> How many times...


apparently one more. I had enough of these stupid threads a LOOOONG time ago.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

What debate?


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes.
Would it replace my mountain bike? No way.
Might it replace a car? Very likely.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> How does 27.5 compare to 26 or 29?


I prefer flats over clipless 🙃


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

Coming from a moto background with mtb influence. These e-bikes are awesome in my eyes yet they have a niche between the two disaplines. The moto dudes hate them for fear of being ridiculed as being a pansie bike riders. The mtb guys hate them because they are power assisted. With all the problems we as mountain bikers have had and are having keeping trails open to us, and future trails opened to us. These e-bikes hit the market at the wrong time.

*Mark my words they will flop mainstream* Most anyone, mostly hiker influenced that is not or has not been involved in the fore mentioned sports [mtb mx and or e-bikes] have no clue on what they are seeing ripping by them at Mach I. Was it a bike or an e-bike? They don't question that. In there "hiking or equestrian" minds it was a mountain bike. Being rude and hitting Mach I past them.

Is the mountain biking community going to put up with being put in a bad light?

No!

Sorry to say but as awesome as I think e-bikes are they hit the market 7.5 years too late. They'll never make it mainstream and be allowed on trails that that mtbrs have pushed and earned access for 30 some years.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Wasn't this very same question posed with a poll just a couple of weeks ago?

This topic is really starting to seem like broken record.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Mark my words they will flop. Most anyone, mostly hiker influenced that is not or has not been involved in the fore mentioned sports [mtb mx and or e-bikes] have no clue on what they are seeing ripping by them at Mach I. Was it a bike or an e-bike? They don't question that. In there "hiking or equestrian" minds it was a mountain bike. Being rude and hitting Mach I past them.


Why do you assume e-bikers will ignore established trail etiquette, and/or "rip by hikers at Mach I" any more than the minority of mountain bikers who already do?

I tend to agree that they'll flop, but I said the same thing about 29ers and fat bikes, and we know how that went.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_CJ said:


> Why do you assume e-bikers will ignore established trail etiquette, and/or "rip by hikers at Mach I" any more than the minority of mountain bikers who already do?


Go re-read and get back with me.

Just their existence out there puts us an mtbrs in a bad light with others. Trust me I know how easy it is to twist a throttle and get carried away with the power rather than cranking a crank under your own power. Too easy to put the hammer down no matter what other influence is on the trail sharing it with you.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

mbmb65 said:


> How many times...


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

If it requires an eBike to get a person motivated to ride, do you think they will stick with for more than a couple of rides? My guess is the eBike will go the way of the stationary bike for most people.....a great place to hang dirty clothes.....


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Go re-read and get back with me.


Sorry, that didn't help.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_CJ said:


> Sorry, that didn't help.


Try it again.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Love e-bikes, but unfortunately in my opinion they hit the market years too late. Way too much competition with privileges in land use to throw them in the mix. 

2 cents

Out


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Just their existence out there puts us an mtbrs in a bad light with others. Trust me I know how easy it is to twist a throttle and get carried away with the power rather than cranking a crank under your own power. Too easy to put the hammer down no matter what other influence is on the trail sharing it with you.


Must be a regional thing. In my area, moto guys are far more respectful of other trail users than the average mountain biker. I do both, and I know other people who do both, and none of us ride with reckless abandon, motorized, or not. We share a lot of trails out here, and I've never had a moto run into me, or run me off the trail while riding my mountain bike. The same can't be said for other mountain bikers.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Communication Breakdown! 

Haha, good one!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Trust me I know how easy it is to twist a throttle and get carried away with the power rather than cranking a crank under your own power


Did you even watch the video?

I won't be buying one because I'd rather spend the money on my non-assist bikes, but if I had the money I might.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

The purpose of mountain biking for me is exercise.

E-bikes don't help me in that goal.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

_CJ said:


> Sorry, that didn't help.





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Try it again.


apparently reading the same thread over and over didn't help either as i'm sure the OP searched for threads on the subject before he started a new one.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

no but maybe this


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> How does 27.5 compare to 26 or 29?


I like big butts...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope, I have a motorcycle in the garage already.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

mbmb65 said:


> I like big butts...


Are you lying?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This is a stupid poll, are we talking ebikes or eMountain Bikes? I would like to see ebikes succeed on roads if they get more people out of cars but I am against allowing motorized vehicles on non-motorized trails. I hope DJ is right, that eMountain bikes will disappear just like the last time mopeds became somewhat popular, earlier '80s I believe.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

If it has a motor it's not a mountain bike and we shouldn't be discussing it on a mtb forum.


Personally, i don't have any interest in a 'pedal assist off road electric motorcycle', although i hope to have a 'pedal assist electric commuter motorcycle' some day in the future when my lifestyle warrants it.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> Are you lying?


I cannot.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

chazpat said:


> This is a stupid poll, are we talking ebikes or eMountain Bikes? I would like to see ebikes succeed on roads if they get more people out of cars but I am against allowing motorized vehicles on non-motorized trails. I hope DJ is right, that eMountain bikes will disappear just like the last time mopeds became somewhat popular, earlier '80s I believe.


This.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I guess I'm not really surprised by the visceral hatred of these things by so many in the mountain bike community. My initial thoughts were that the these things should be sold in motorcycle shops, and that's kind of ringing true at this point.

The fact remains though, there are land managers who are seriously talking about giving ebikes free reign to ride any and all trails that are open to bicycles.

Personally, I like the idea of a full on DH sled with pedal assist. I really prefer mountain bikes to motos for singletrack riding, because motos are just too heavy to be much fun in those tight confines. I also haven't owned a bike with suspension (front or rear) for nearly a decade, largely because they climb like pigs, and the sacrifice isn't worth the gain for me, but this would be a game changer.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I said hell yes - to an e-bike for commuting/cargo bike/car replacer/pulling kids to daycare in the trailer. They are absolutely amazing for making otherwise unpleasant and/or overlong commutes tolerable or even fun. 

I don't see the point for mountain biking unless you have a severe disability. If that were the case, I'd probably get one for mountain biking.

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Love e-bikes, but unfortunately in my opinion they hit the market years too late. Way too much competition with privileges in land use to throw them in the mix.
> 
> 2 cents
> 
> Out


This is a great point. Trail systems could have been designed for higher speed/better sight lines/more chokes and checks, but what we do have on our legacy (as well as modern bike-friendly) trails is generally not set up well to handle people riding 15+ mph up the climbs.

-Walt


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_CJ said:


> Posting this here because of the growing debate about electric assist mountain bikes, and weather or not they should be allowed on non-motorized trails (see video below for a fair review of what it's like to actually ride an ebike).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the manufacturers and in this case try to hide or disguise the motors on these things. Check out how the motor area is blacked out for disguising purposes. If it was orange like the frame it would stand out as being different. In my opinion anyone not having knowledgeable in mountain bikes and e-bikes would see this go by and think it was a mountain bike.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Even the manufacturers and in this case try to hide or disguise the motors on these things. Check out how the motor area is blacked out for disguising purposes. If it was orange like the frame it would stand out as being different. In my opinion anyone not having knowledgeable in mountain bikes and e-bikes would see this go by and think it was a mountain bike.


Pretty sure I read something recently about Shimano and others working on technology that will allow e-bikes to be visually indistinguishable from non-motorized bikes.

Short of Barney Fife stopping to inspect bikes on the side of the trail, and/or coming up with some sort of permit/sticker system (which I am adamantly opposed to), it's looking like this ship is about ready to set sail weather people like it or not.

Better to embrace them now, and encourage responsible behavior vs. painting them as outlaws and watching them act like outlaws.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2017)

_CJ said:


> Short of Barney Fife stopping to inspect bikes on the side of the trail, and/or coming up with some sort of permit/sticker system (which I am adamantly opposed to), it's looking like this ship is about ready to set sail weather people like it or not.
> 
> Better to embrace them now, and encourage responsible behavior vs. painting them as outlaws and watching them act like outlaws.


cough cough Ah Bulls**t


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe for commuting, maybe. Currently working a fast and light commuter 1x9 from and older japanese lugged frame. The fast needs to be in my legs though.


----------

